# I'm addicted



## muggs (Mar 22, 2005)

I bought a fly rod for this steelhead season after fishing for them with spin gear for a few years. I decided to buy one because I recectly moved to walking distance from the Chagrin river and new I'd have a lot of time to use it. 

It took me a month, but I had my first hook-up with a steelhead yesterday. The river was a little high and fast, so I was fishing any pockets and eddys I could find. After an hour or so, I was drifting a clown egg with a wollybugger trailer when a smallish female took the egg pattern.

The fight was over in about 5 seconds, but I was still pumped. I think I found a new love. 

I read tons of information, and talked to a lot of guys on the streams, all who really were open and helpful, and I think I'm finally starting to get this game figured out.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on your fist hookup!  Wait until you get into a 30" steelhead and fight that fish until your arms ache.  Best of luck with the longrod.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Congrats. I'm looking forward to getting my first on the flyrod.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

flyrods, hmmm i got one in october, hooked up with a small stealhead on my first day, not having a clue what i was doing got off, as for me ill stick to spinning and baitcasting rods and reels


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

This is my first year for steelies and with a fly rod. I've had a couple of hook-ups with nice fish but still haven't landed one.


----------

